# Heating a tarantula cabinet



## sjlees (Jan 16, 2013)

Hi all.

I am a proud owner of a B albop and an A genic and I am looking to create a more permanent arrangement at the moment as I am sure my collection is going to grow over time.

As this is quite a cold house, I have opted for a viv stack as shown in the below link; of which I am going to try and moderate the temperature internally in the most cost effective manner.

Buy LX Range Stackable Vivariums online for Reptiles and Snakes Scotland UK

Now initially, I was going to heat the enclosure with a large thermostat controlled heat strip along the back of the viv but realise this is not going to do much for the air temperature. I have now started to look at the possibility a small tubular heater ( 500mm 55w Hylite Slimline Eco Tubular Heater With Thermostat ) being fixed inside the viv.

My question is, which of the above is more recommended (or possibly both at the same time?)

Does anyone have any experience with a similar set up?


----------



## Jonb1982 (Feb 20, 2011)

Depends how cold your house gets but a heat mat inside a viv would usually be fine....


----------



## sjlees (Jan 16, 2013)

Jonb1982 said:


> Depends how cold your house gets but a heat mat inside a viv would usually be fine....


At the moment, it is getting down to about 16 degrees celcius during the night.


----------



## Jonb1982 (Feb 20, 2011)

sjlees said:


> At the moment, it is getting down to about 16 degrees celcius during the night.


My room is the same and mine are in a heated cabinet and doing just fine!


----------



## jorge666 (Apr 6, 2012)

I had a cabinet with glass sliding doors a heat mat on each shelf and foil lining the inside of the cabinet as my house was pretty cold too, had all 3 heatmats on one stat as they are only about 20watt max


----------



## sjlees (Jan 16, 2013)

Jonb1982 said:


> My room is the same and mine are in a heated cabinet and doing just fine!


How do you heat your cabinet?


----------



## Jonb1982 (Feb 20, 2011)

sjlees said:


> How do you heat your cabinet?



Just with a heat mat stuck to the back wall of the cabinet........


----------

